# Schnauze voll - Leidige Themen, die viele Gamer nicht mehr hören können



## Gast1669461003 (13. Februar 2016)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Schnauze voll - Leidige Themen, die viele Gamer nicht mehr hören können* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Schnauze voll - Leidige Themen, die viele Gamer nicht mehr hören können


----------



## alu355 (13. Februar 2016)

Oh da fällt mir ein - ja da hab ich noch etwas, das ihr hinzufügen könnt:

Artikel, die eigentlich durch ihre wertende Art als Kommentar gekennzeichnet werden müssten.
Sieht man wieder fein in einigen der Beschreibungen der entsprechenden Themen, wie die subjektive Sichtweise des Autors da hervorquillt wie in Ghostbusters 2 das Ektoplasma.


----------



## nigra (13. Februar 2016)

Ich fürchte den Tag, an dem neues Gameplay-Material zu Ghost Recon: Wildlands erscheint, und es grafisch, wie alle Ubisoft Titel, einen kräftigen Rückschritt gemacht hat.


----------



## random-rick (13. Februar 2016)

wtf, wie kann man ein spiel nicht mehr spielen wollen, nur weil es nicht exklusiv für die eigene plattform erscheint? sowas kann echt nur der konsolenpöbel sagen!


----------



## luki0710 (13. Februar 2016)

Bitte was ?!!! Wer zum Teufel regt sich den über nicht Exklusivtitel auf? Man kann es unpassend finden und dem Publisher Gier vorwerfen. (Meinecraft) aber sich deshalb streiten? Ich denke mal das kommt aus den Reihen der PC-Spieler.


----------



## Bonkic (13. Februar 2016)

random-rick schrieb:


> wtf, wie kann man ein spiel nicht mehr spielen wollen, nur weil es nicht exklusiv für die eigene plattform erscheint? sowas kann echt nur der konsolenpöbel sagen!



der pc-pöbel ist kein bisschen besser. 
doof bleibt doof, egal auf welcher plattform.


----------



## HanFred (13. Februar 2016)

Bonkic schrieb:


> der pc-pöbel ist kein bisschen besser.
> doof bleibt doof, egal auf welcher plattform.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wynn (13. Februar 2016)

Atm regen sich die Konsolenspieler auf das das Quantum Spiel nicht exklusiv für sie erscheint wie bei Release der Konsole versprochen Luki 

Wo ich bei Bild 10 Anita Sarkeesian mal sehe die wird übrigens die neue Stimme beim Twitter Trust und Safety Team das ist so als würde man dem ISS dem Friedensnobelpreis geben 

Naja und die Killerspieldebatte dürfte ja inzwischen schon gut 30 jahre alt sein die begann ja damals als die pcs und konsolen ins wohnzimmer kam davor wars das böse fernsehen und davor der rocknroll ^^

Grafik Downgrades da sind die Entwickler selbst schuld wenn sie in einem Interview sagen wir mussten es für alle gleich gut spielbar machen und solche kommentare - kein wunder das es dann ein shitstorm gibt. Es begann übrigens damals 1999 mit Tiberian Sun wo es den ersten Grafik Downgrade gab und PC games presse fotos mit ingame screenshots verglichen hat.

Pc und Konsole da weiss ich garnicht wann der streit begann ich weiss nur das ich damals vor 20 jahren neidisch auf die coolen prügelspiele und jump & run spiele war die die freunde auf ihrer konsole spielen konnte dafür hatte ich strategie und adventure spiele auf dem pc

Es gibt übrigens auch Bürgerkriege bei den PC Leuten - AMD vs Intel und ATI vs Nvidia daselbe noch bei headsets, tastaruren usw

Star citizen sehe ich vertretend für den Absturz der Generation kickstarter / Early Access - es war auf dem Papier gut wurde aber zu sehr missbraucht teilweise bzw man muss ein Kind adoptieren/bekommen damit das Kind später mal die Release Fassung spielen kann

Das mit dem jährlichen Call of Duty und Activision samt DLC und Seasonpass begann ja erst als die ersten Konsolen den Online Modus bekamen und die Leute fleissig dlc und maps gekauft haben. Damals als die ersten shooter netzwerkfähig und online gingen gabs das noch nicht


----------



## luki0710 (13. Februar 2016)

Bonkic schrieb:


> der pc-pöbel ist kein bisschen besser.
> doof bleibt doof, egal auf welcher plattform.


Vernünftige sind auf beiden Seiten in der Unterzahl.


----------



## LOX-TT (13. Februar 2016)

random-rick schrieb:


> sowas kann echt nur der konsolenpöbel sagen!



nein sowas können nur "dumme"  Fanboys sagen und die gibt es , leider, in beiden Lagern.

Ich stimme übrigens in sämtlichen aufgelisteten Punkten zu.


----------



## luki0710 (13. Februar 2016)

Wynn schrieb:


> Atm regen sich die Konsolenspieler auf das das Quantum Spiel nicht exklusiv für sie erscheint wie bei Release der Konsole versprochen Luki


 Sie können es doch trotzdem spielen  und sich dafür extra ne Konsole gekauft zu haben ist doch eh Quatsch.


Wynn schrieb:


> Wo ich bei Bild 10 Anita Sarkeesian mal sehe die wird übrigens die neue Stimme beim Twitter Trust und Safety Team das ist so als würde man dem ISS dem Friedensnobelpreis geben



Immer diese außerirdischen Terroristen...[emoji6]


----------



## SpieleKing (13. Februar 2016)

Was mich richtig stört und bei mir immer wieder in Diskussionen an den Kopf geworfen wird ist, dass Videospiele dumm machen sowie einen Menschen sozial unfähig dadurch werden....


----------



## THEDICEFAN (13. Februar 2016)

Einer der treffendsten Artikel des bisherigen Jahres^^


----------



## LOX-TT (13. Februar 2016)

luki0710 schrieb:


> Immer diese außerirdischen Terroristen...



Die kommen bestimmt von der dunklen Seite des Mondes


----------



## luki0710 (13. Februar 2016)

SpieleKing schrieb:


> Was mich richtig stört und bei mir immer wieder in Diskussionen an den Kopf geworfen wird ist, dass Videospiele dumm machen sowie einen Menschen sozial unfähig dadurch werden....


Naja bei einigen Leuten trifft das schon zu, diese sind auch am lautesten.


----------



## smutjesmooth (13. Februar 2016)

nigra schrieb:


> Ich fürchte den Tag, an dem neues Gameplay-Material zu Ghost Recon: Wildlands erscheint, und es grafisch, wie alle Ubisoft Titel, einen kräftigen Rückschritt gemacht hat.


Und dann ist das Spiel schlechter weil die Grafik nicht mehr ganz so high End ist ? Ich spiele zur Zeit gern mal ne Runde OlliOlli 1 und 2 oder Doom 1 und 2. Warum mach Ich das wohl wenn die Pixelgrafik von diesen Spielen nicht up to Date ist ? Ich glaube es gibt auch Leute die an Spielen Spaß haben abseits von Top Grafik.


----------



## McDrake (13. Februar 2016)

luki0710 schrieb:


> Vernünftige sind auf beiden Seiten in der Unterzahl.




Vernünftige *die sich zu Wort melden*, sind in der Unterzahl.
Einfach weils ihnen zu blöd ist, Zeit mit dieser dummen Diskussion zu verschwenden.


----------



## NOT-Meludan (13. Februar 2016)

> Meist verfliegt mit zunehmendem Alter der Spieler das Bedürfnis, ihre Zeit mit sinnlosen Anfeindungen zu vergeuden



Das stimmt, vor Jahren habe ich mich auch dauernd in sowas reingestürzt. Heute nehme ich das mit Achselzucken und Kopfschütteln wahr.
Dank den heutigen Kommunikationsmitteln kann ja auch jeder seine Meinung verkünden und denken, er hätte die ultimative Wahrheit. Und dazu dann.... ach lassen wir das.
Solange man mir nicht vorschreibt, was und wie ich zu spielen habe, kümmert mich das alles nicht mehr.


----------



## MichaelG (13. Februar 2016)

Mich regen auf

-Downgrade-Diskussionen
-Fanboys (Nvidia/AMD, XBOX/PS4/PC) to be continued
-elitäres Getue (Spiel X bitte nur für meine Plattform)
-Games exklusiv oder zeitexklusiv
-schlampige Portierungen
-Microtransaktionen in Vollpreisspielen
-zusammenstreichen von Ausstattungen von Retails (wenn nur noch die Disc mit dem Steaminstaller oder gar nur ein Zettel mit einem Code in der Box liegt frag ich mich wozu ich die Retail kaufe. Abgesehen von den gestrichenen Handbüchern
-Behandlung von Kunden als 2. Klasse
-Shop-/Plattformexklusive DLC/Inhalte/Preorder-Goodies


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (13. Februar 2016)

Mich regt es auf dass man sich über nix aufregen soll... [emoji6]


----------



## nigra (13. Februar 2016)

smutjesmooth schrieb:


> Und dann ist das Spiel schlechter weil die Grafik nicht mehr ganz so high End ist ? Ich spiele zur Zeit gern mal ne Runde OlliOlli 1 und 2 oder Doom 1 und 2. Warum mach Ich das wohl wenn die Pixelgrafik von diesen Spielen nicht up to Date ist ? Ich glaube es gibt auch Leute die an Spielen Spaß haben abseits von Top Grafik.



Aha, das macht dich jetzt weniger einzigartig, als du glauben magst. Ich spiele übrigens auch gerade nebenher Baldurs Gate II und habe meine Freude daran.  Trotzdem weiß ich eine schöne Grafik zu schätzen und freue mich umso mehr über das Gesamtpaket. Und wenn einem im Trailer eine gewisse Optik versprochen wird, dann ist man natürlich enttäuscht, wenn diese im finalen Spiel runtergeschraubt wurde.


----------



## Wynn (13. Februar 2016)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Mich regt es auf dass man sich über nix aufregen soll... [emoji6]



Ich muss da an Demolition Man denken eine Gesellschaft wo alles was gut schmeckt verboten ist und es fürs aufregen eine Strafgebühr gibt ^^


----------



## MichaelG (13. Februar 2016)

So kommt man aber an Toilettenpapier.


----------



## Wynn (13. Februar 2016)

MichaelG schrieb:


> So kommt man aber an Toilettenpapier.



Glaub mir du willst nicht wissen wie die Muscheln in Demolition Man funktionieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Honigpumpe (13. Februar 2016)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Mich regen auf  [...]



Ich finde es gut, daß es konkurrierende Systeme gibt. Wir alle, vor allem wir Gamer, profitieren von Wettbewerb. Ich hab angefangen, mich für PlayStation OS zu interessieren, das kommt mal nicht aus Kalifornien, sondern aus Tokio, japanisch werde ich in diesem Leben wohl nicht mehr lernen, aber trotzdem, das ist doch cool. Ich liebe die Vielfalt. Alles kann man dann halt nicht kaufen, aber wer will denn das auch schon.


----------



## MichaelG (13. Februar 2016)

Warum nicht alle Spiele für alle Plattformen ? Wer mag kann dann Spiel X auf dem PC oder der Konsole spielen. Einige Spiele spiele ich trotzdem es eine PC-Version gibt auch lieber auf Konsole (z.B. FIFA). Weil es Spaß macht auf dem Sessel zu lümmeln und mit dem Controller zu zocken und die Controllersteuerung bei FiFA besser ist als Tastatur. Andere Spiele hätte ich viel lieber zusätzlich auch auf dem PC. Da würde ich nämlich eine PC-Fassung präferieren, darunter Spiele wie Gran Turismo, The Order, Uncharted, Killzone, Infamous. Das wird halt dank 100%iger Plattformexklusivität nur nie geschehen.


----------



## golani79 (13. Februar 2016)

nigra schrieb:


> Und wenn einem im Trailer eine gewisse Optik* versprochen* wird, dann ist man natürlich enttäuscht, wenn diese im finalen Spiel runtergeschraubt wurde.



Die Trailer sollte man eben nicht als "Versprechungen" auffassen - weil sie das ja eigentlich auch gar nicht sind.
Ein Trailer ist nichts anderes als Werbung und im laufenden Entwicklungsprozess gibt es eigentlich immer Optimierungsarbeiten, in deren Verlauf auch Grafikdetails etc. runtergeschraubt werden können.

Wenn man sich ein Spiel erwartet, das 1:1 so aussieht wie im Trailer, dann kann man eigentlich nur enttäuscht werden.


----------



## MichaelG (13. Februar 2016)

Eben. Ich sehe einen Trailer deutlich vor dem Releasezeitpunkt maximal als eine Techdemo an. Sprich was steckt in der Engine und was wäre möglich. Nicht als Versprechen, daß es 100%ig so releast wird. 

Bei einem Releasetrailer sieht die Sache jedoch anders aus. Da mache ich schon deutliche Unterschiede. Bei dem Releasetrailer erwarte ich dann schon Butter bei die Fische. Aber im Zweifelsfall 2 Jahre vor Release ????


----------



## golani79 (13. Februar 2016)

Selbst Releasetrailer können mit Material gemacht sein, das so nicht im fertigen Spiel ist.


----------



## Panth (13. Februar 2016)

Bei 80 % der Sachen stimme ich zu, bei der Feminismus-Debatte und Konsolen bin ich Hardliner. 
Zu Konsolen: Sie sind dafür zuständig, dass wir eine Preisbereitschaft haben, die auf PC niemals so akzeptiert würde. Die Leute sehen es ein 70 € für Spiele zu bezahlen und mehr ... weil sie es "gewohnt" sind. Viele Hersteller richten sich an den Konsolen aus, was (siehe Batman) zu schlechten Portierungen führt. Geschichten werden simpel gehalten, weil der Hersteller weiß, dass das der großen Kinder - Konsolen-Gruppe (nicht negativ gemeint, das ist einfach die Zielgruppe)  (siehe Cod in Amerika) einfach gefällt. + Die Konsole ist im Prinzip sinnfrei, anstatt ein Psydo-Pc wie ein Mac+Konsole, kann gleich ein Gamingrechner her. Wenn ich sehe wie Kinder sich bei LoL mit "angeblich" so komplexen Installationen auseinandersetzen könnten, schafft das auch ein Erwachsener Konsolero.

Zu Feminismus: Ich bin in einer Generation/Umfeld aufgewachsen, wo ständig von Feminismus geredet wurde. Was habe ich jedoch gesehen? Die Jungs haben sich geflüchtet in Fußball, Videospiele, Tabletop. Die Mädels haben oft direkt ein Auto geschenkt bekommen (nicht das sie jemand entführt), teure Auslandsreisen, Finanzierung der Wohnung im Studium, Hilfeprogramme im Studium. In Auschreibungen für meine Branche steht schon offen: "Wir suchen auch gerne weibliche Mitarbeiter, "bitte" bewerben sie sich." Tut mir Leid, aber wenn es um meine Hobbys geht muss die Grenze gezogen werden. Und wenn ein Studio sich entscheidet ein Spiel mit 200 Männern zu machen ohne eine Frau ... dann ist das deren gutes Recht, das ist Unterhaltung, dafür ist die Freiheit der Gestaltung. Wenn Menschen sich im Kino ansehen wie bei SAW menschen langsam zugrunde gerichtet werden, kann ich auch einen maskulinen Helden spielen und muss nicht gezwungen werden mich mit Emanzen auseinanderzusetzen. Ich kenn persönlich eine BWL-Professorin, die "Gender-Studies" aufgegeben hat, weil sie sagt, dass da nichts fundiert oder bewiesen ist. Es ist eine Ideologie einer Gruppe, so wie Kommunismus (allen gehört alles) oder Rechts (Wir wollen keine Ausländer.) Es ist eine Denkrichtung, die sicherlich nicht verpflichtend ist, eine Option, keine Obligation ... naja aber was will mann machen.


----------



## nigra (13. Februar 2016)

golani79 schrieb:


> Die Trailer sollte man eben nicht als "Versprechungen" auffassen - weil sie das ja eigentlich auch gar nicht sind.
> Ein Trailer ist nichts anderes als Werbung und im laufenden Entwicklungsprozess gibt es eigentlich immer Optimierungsarbeiten, in deren Verlauf auch Grafikdetails etc. runtergeschraubt werden können.
> 
> Wenn man sich ein Spiel erwartet, das 1:1 so aussieht wie im Trailer, dann kann man eigentlich nur enttäuscht werden.


Darum geht es hier auch gerade garnicht. Dass das Spiel am Ende wieder downgegradet erscheint, ist mir auch klar, wie in meinem ersten Beitrag zu lesen ist. Jedenfalls werde ich mich nicht weiter rechtfertigen, dass ich eine schöne Grafik zu schätzen weiß. Das scheint heutzutage ein Garant für Oberflächlichkeit zu sein.


----------



## golani79 (13. Februar 2016)

nigra schrieb:


> Jedenfalls werde ich mich nicht weiter rechtfertigen, dass ich eine schöne Grafik zu schätzen weiß. Das scheint heutzutage ein Garant für Oberflächlichkeit zu sein.



Ich glaube, du missverstehst mein Posting - ich habe weder gesagt, dass man gute Grafik nicht schätzen kann bzw. irgendwas, das eine Rechtfertigung verlangen würde ..
Aber wenn du davon sprichst, dass dir etwas "versprochen" wird, mit nem Trailer, dann geh ich halt darauf ein, weil es eigentlich nicht so ist.

Ich mag auch super Grafik und wenns so aussieht, wie im Trailer, dann super - aber wenn nicht, dann bin ich halt nicht wirklich davon enttäuscht, weil mir eben im Voraus schon bewusst ist, dass eben eigentlich nur Werbung ist.


----------



## Loosa (13. Februar 2016)

Wynn schrieb:


> Naja und die Killerspieldebatte dürfte ja inzwischen schon gut 30 jahre alt sein die begann ja damals als die pcs und konsolen ins wohnzimmer kam davor wars das böse fernsehen und davor der rocknroll ^^



Die erste Killerspieldebatte gab es als Paintball nach Deutschland kam. Wo ich jetzt aber nicht sagen könnte was killiger ist. 



> Pc und Konsole da weiss ich garnicht wann der streit begann



Ich kann mich noch an die Gefechte zwischen den Lagern von Amiga (500) und Atari (ST) erinnern. Die war so endlos wie erbittert und wurde damals doch tatsächlich in Form von Leserbriefen geführt. In Magazinen abgedruckt für die Ewigkeit.


----------



## MichaelG (13. Februar 2016)

Beim Releasetrailer erwarte ich schon die Wahrheit. Weil das ja quasi die Verkaufsversion zeigen soll. Geschöntes finde ich da daneben.


----------



## billy336 (13. Februar 2016)

System-Exklusivität: Darüber bin ich inzwischen erhaben, was für PC erscheint wird gezoggt, was nicht, das halt nicht. Was auf anderen Plattformen erscheint ist mir egal und interessiert mich auch nicht.

Killerspiel-Debatten: Kein Kommentar, einfach nur lächerlich.

Grafik-Downgrades: Geb ich zu, nerven mich vielleicht noch am meisten von den hier genannten, aber inzwischen ist dies leider gang und gäbe weswegen man immer mit einem hässlicheren release rechnen muss als vorangekündigt

PC vs. Konsole: Für mich ist PC die Spieleplattform, Konsolen interessieren mich nicht, aber lass da jedem seine Meinung. Ich könnte mir niemals vorstelen zu einer Konsole zu wechseln, dafür hab ich einfach am PC zu viele Vorteile.

Konsolenkriege: interessieren mich nicht.

Sales, Sales, Sales: Find ich gut, damit wird nicht nur der Piraten-Szene die Luft genommen sondern man kann einen Fehlgriff eher verzeihen. Außerdem MUSS man sich ja trotzdem nicht alles kaufen. Selbst bei Sales kaufe ich nur bestimmte ausgewählte Titel

Star Citizen: Hab ich noch keine Meinung dazu bis ein "kompletter" release steht.

Innovationen in Call of Duty: ist mir egal, sollte mal wieder ein innovatives COD erscheinen kaufe ich es mir möglicherweise, davor warte ich immer Testberichte ab

Steam: Nutze ich zwar z.zt. wenig, hab aber eine positive Meinung gegenüber dieser Plattform. Bin im großen und ganzen sehr zufrieden mit Steam, genauso wie mit gog.

Sexismus in der Spielebranche: schwieriges Thema finde ich. Eine ultimative Lösung wird es wohl kaum geben...


----------



## Orzhov (13. Februar 2016)

Dinge auf die ich verzichten könnte:

- Nutzer die nur meckern, egal ob es zum Thema passt oder nicht.
- Nutzer die sich "früher war alles besser" mäßig in die Vergangenheit flüchten und keine Änderungen an "ihren" geliebten Serien akzeptieren können.
- Trolle.


----------



## maxfalkestein (13. Februar 2016)

max falkenstein kollumnen


----------



## Dosentier (13. Februar 2016)

Sind wir doch mal Ehrlich oder eher realistisch.
In 95% der Fälle, wenn sich generell über etwas lauthals im Internet aufgeregt wird, egal über was, (Spiele oder Dinge in Spielen).
Interessiert es den Publisher oder die Entwickler nicht.
Es ändert sich auch nichts, außer die Verkaufszahlen sind schlecht / verschlechtern sich.
Oder eben auch, wenn die Menge der Leute wirklich zu groß wird, denen es nicht passt, was aber wie gesagt sehr selten passiert.
Ansonsten denke ich, ist die Menge an Leuten, die sich immer aufregen, zu recht oder unrecht, vergleichsweise mit der Menge der gesamten Potenziellen Kunden wohl eher erschreckend gering.


----------



## MaxFalkenstern (13. Februar 2016)

maxfalkestein schrieb:


> max falkenstein kollumnen



Ach echt? Aber wieso?


----------



## MichaelG (13. Februar 2016)

Hab gar nicht gewußt, daß es bei PCGames auch einen Herrn Falkenstein gibt.


----------



## MaxFalkenstern (13. Februar 2016)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Hab gar nicht gewußt, daß es bei PCGames auch einen Herrn Falkenstein gibt.



Du kannst dir gar nicht vorstellen, wie oft mein Name falsch geschrieben wird...


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (13. Februar 2016)

MaxFalkenstern schrieb:


> Du kannst dir gar nicht vorstellen, wie oft mein Name falsch geschrieben wird...


Solange man dich nicht dem Falkenhorst verwechselt ist doch alles gut. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wynn (13. Februar 2016)

Orzhov schrieb:


> - Nutzer die sich "früher war alles besser" mäßig in die Vergangenheit flüchten und keine Änderungen an "ihren" geliebten Serien akzeptieren können.-



Also Fantastic Four 2015 war ja der grösste Flop da war Fantastic Four und Fantastic Four Rise of the Silver Surfer besser ^^
Duke Nukem Forever war ein mässiges Spiel
usw

Neu ist nicht immer besser !

Meist wird man sogar noch mit der Feministen und Rassismus Keule gedroht wenn man sagt der Schauspieler/in passt nicht in die Rolle


----------



## Orzhov (13. Februar 2016)

Wynn schrieb:


> Also Fantastic Four 2015 war ja der grösste Flop da war Fantastic Four und Fantastic Four Rise of the Silver Surfer besser ^^
> Duke Nukem Forever war ein mässiges Spiel
> usw
> 
> ...



An Filme habe ich da nicht direkt gedacht, dennoch stimme ich dir zu. Neu ist nicht immer besser.


----------



## dermitdemballspielt (13. Februar 2016)

Mich regt auf, das man sich erst richtig heftig aufregen muss, um überhaupt gehört werden muss. Leider ist der Shitstorm die einzig wirkliche wahre Waffe. Oder hat jemand schon mal mit einem freundlichen Schreiben an z.B. Microsoft oder EA was erreicht?


----------



## MichaelG (13. Februar 2016)

Naja konstruktive Kritik von vielen kommt theoretisch aber eher an als koordiniertes Bashing.

Ach was mich auch noch ankotzt ist Zwangs-Onlineanbindung. Will gerade NFS Most Wanted spielen. Aber dank meiner momentan lahmen Internetanbindung steht da seit Minuten nur Lädt da...... Habs abgebrochen.

Das kotzt mich einfach nur an....


----------



## THEDICEFAN (13. Februar 2016)

Also des mit den Grafikdebatten kann ich eig schon sagen warum das immer wieder kommt- jedes Spiel wirkt dadurch glaubwürdiger und übt sich leichter darin Eindruck zu vermitteln. Die Exklusiv- Titel is reine Businesssache, was ich schade finde. Ja fantastic four 2015 zählt für mich wie rainbow sie Siege zu den krassesten flops. Vllt nich finanziel, aber die Hoffnung war groß und die Enttäuschung leider umso größer. Bei den publishern könnte dieses Jahr ea einen entscheidenden Schritt machen- bin mal gespannt ob sie die Chance nutzen. Bethesda sollte technisch aufrüsten, square Enix Textur Thema wie so oft, aber großartige Spiele (Rise of the Tomb Raider war Beleuchtungstechnisch top, weil sie intelligent genutzt wurde). Zu the Division- spielerisch hab ich bisher eigentlich nichts einzuwenden, aber das mit den Konsolen ist für mich ein schwaches Argument, da die konsoleros auch keine 1000 oder mehr für Ihre Kiste blechen müssen^^


----------



## NOT-Meludan (13. Februar 2016)

Orzhov schrieb:


> - Nutzer die sich "früher war alles besser" mäßig in die Vergangenheit flüchten und keine Änderungen an "ihren" geliebten Serien akzeptieren können.


Na, früher war nicht alles besser. Es war anders.
Das sage ich immer, aber manche Sachen haben sich in der Gaming-Szene leider auch zum schlechteren entwickelt.
Da waren manche Sachen doch besser, aber auch nur, weil es den damaligen Möglichkeiten geschuldet war/ist.


----------



## luki0710 (13. Februar 2016)

Panth schrieb:


> Es ist eine Ideologie einer Gruppe, so wie Kommunismus (allen gehört alles)



Dieses Kommunismus gab es nie und wird es nie geben. Kommunismus wird leider nur von Spinnern, Eineiigen und Zwergen ausgenutzt.


----------



## CryPosthuman (13. Februar 2016)

Mit Win10 exklusiven Spielen gibts jetzt auch PC vs. PC.... :/
Bin gespannt, wie das sein wird, wenn die ersten PCler ein Spiel nicht spielen können, weil sie der NSA nicht die Tür aufmachen wollen.


----------



## Terracresta (13. Februar 2016)

Exklusivität ist generell nichts Gutes für Spieler, da wir damit gezwungen werden quasi jedes System zu besitzen, wenn wir alle Spiele, welche uns interessieren, spielen wollen.
Aus Endkundensicht ist das reiner Schwachsinn. Auf egoistische Fanboys muss ich sicher nicht erst eingehen. "Mein Schaaaatz!" *mit Gollum-Stimme*


----------



## Shadow_Man (13. Februar 2016)

Ich sehe das mit der Exklusivität an sich ganz locker. Ein Spiel welches für den PC kommt und gut ist, das wird gekauft und wenn es nicht für den PC kommt, dann ist es so für mich, als würde das Spiel nicht existieren. Dann wird es einfach ignoriert


----------



## heartplaya (13. Februar 2016)

CryPosthuman schrieb:


> Mit Win10 exklusiven Spielen gibts jetzt auch PC vs. PC.... :/
> Bin gespannt, wie das sein wird, wenn die ersten PCler ein Spiel nicht spielen können, weil sie der NSA nicht die Tür aufmachen wollen.



ps3 gegen ps4 ey, immer dieses sony das einen die PS4 aufdrücken will, dabei hab ich doch noch meine gute alte 10 jahre alte PS3, sony ist so geldgeil ey, sollen mich mal nicht zwingen mir ne PS4 zu kaufen ey, PS3 reicht doch vollkommen ey.

(tauscht die Konsolen und Hersteller ruhig miteinander aus, kommt aufs selbe raus)


----------



## OldShatterhand (13. Februar 2016)

CryPosthuman schrieb:


> Mit Win10 exklusiven Spielen gibts jetzt auch PC vs. PC.... :/
> Bin gespannt, wie das sein wird, wenn die ersten PCler ein Spiel nicht spielen können, weil sie der NSA nicht die Tür aufmachen wollen.


Verfolgungswahn ist therapierbar.


----------



## luki0710 (13. Februar 2016)

heartplaya schrieb:


> ps3 gegen ps4 ey, immer dieses sony das einen die PS4 aufdrücken will, dabei hab ich doch noch meine gute alte 10 jahre alte PS3, sony ist so geldgeil ey, sollen mich mal nicht zwingen mir ne PS4 zu kaufen ey, PS3 reicht doch vollkommen ey.
> 
> (tauscht die Konsolen und Hersteller ruhig miteinander aus, kommt aufs selbe raus)


Ich glaub du hast ihn nicht verstanden. Außerdem vergleichst du Software (die noch gut ist!) mir Hardware.


----------



## Schalkmund (13. Februar 2016)

Wynn schrieb:


> Wo ich bei Bild 10 Anita Sarkeesian mal sehe die wird übrigens die neue Stimme beim Twitter Trust und Safety Team das ist so als würde man dem ISS dem Friedensnobelpreis geben


Ach, Hitler war doch auch mal (1939) für den Friedensnobelpreis nominiert von daher sollte einen das jetzt auch nicht so besonders überraschen.


----------



## Jogo1980 (14. Februar 2016)

Ich bin kein Demokrat. Es sollten nur die etwas sagen dürfen, die Ahnung haben.


----------



## Worrel (14. Februar 2016)

Jogo1980 schrieb:


> Ich bin kein Demokrat. Es sollten nur die etwas sagen dürfen, die Ahnung haben.


Und die ermittelt man ... wie?
Und jetzt sag nicht "mit Doktortiteln" oder ähnliches, denn "Dr." sind ja auch Christian Pfeiffer und Frauke Petry.


----------



## Corlagon (14. Februar 2016)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> Verfolgungswahn ist therapierbar.



Wie kommst du auf Verfolgungswahn?


----------



## Worrel (14. Februar 2016)

dermitdemballspielt schrieb:


> Mich regt auf, das man sich erst richtig heftig aufregen muss, um überhaupt gehört werden muss. Leider ist der Shitstorm die einzig wirkliche wahre Waffe. Oder hat jemand schon mal mit einem freundlichen Schreiben an z.B. Microsoft oder EA was erreicht?


Kommt drauf an, worum es geht. Wenn es um Support oder Kulanz geht, erreicht man mit freundlichem Tonfall jedenfalls mehr. 

Wenn man hingegen irgendwas verlangt, was einem gar nicht zusteht - wie zB Nicht-Plattform-Exklusivität, Verzicht auf DLC bei Titel X oder Aufhebung eines FPS Limits bei der PC Version - nein, dann muß man nicht zwangsläufig einen Shitstorm starten, sondern man kann schlicht auf den Konsum verzichten und in einer EMail, Foren Feedback oder einem Formular mitteilen, _weswegen_. Für Sonderwünsche gibt es dann auch noch Petitionen.

Ich sag's nochmal: Nein, man muß wirklich keinen Shitstorm entfachen, man kann sich auch ordentlich unterhalten und - _hey, völlig verrückte Idee _- ggfalls die Entwickler mit Argumenten überzeugen.


----------



## LOX-TT (14. Februar 2016)

Corlagon schrieb:


> Wie kommst du auf Verfolgungswahn?



wegen der NSA im Zitat denk ich mal


----------



## CryPosthuman (14. Februar 2016)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> Verfolgungswahn ist therapierbar.



Puh.. wie das mit Ignoranz und Gleichgültigkeit und Blindheit gegenüber offensichtlicher Tatsachen ist weiß ich garnicht. Tut mir leid!


----------



## Worrel (14. Februar 2016)

CryPosthuman schrieb:


> Puh.. wie das mit Ignoranz und Gleichgültigkeit und Blindheit gegenüber offensichtlicher Tatsachen ist weiß ich garnicht. Tut mir leid!


Ach, es ist eine "offensichtliche Tatsache", daß die NSA nichts Besseres zu tun hat, als PC Spielern das Spielen bestimmter Titel zu unterbinden? ...


----------



## Bonkic (14. Februar 2016)

CryPosthuman schrieb:


> Puh.. wie das mit Ignoranz und Gleichgültigkeit und Blindheit gegenüber offensichtlicher Tatsachen ist weiß ich garnicht. Tut mir leid!



klär uns auf!
ich bin offenbar auch blind gegenüber dieser "offensichtlichen tatsache".


----------



## LOX-TT (14. Februar 2016)

mir ist noch was eingefallen, da hier ja hier im Thread auch paar mal der Begriff genannt wurde, was mich aufregt bzw. ich nicht mehr hören/sehen kann.

Shitstorms, vor allem wenn sie an den Haaren herbeigezogene Sachen betreffen


----------



## Gandalf1107 (14. Februar 2016)

golani79 schrieb:


> Ich glaube, du missverstehst mein Posting - ich habe weder gesagt, dass man gute Grafik nicht schätzen kann bzw. irgendwas, das eine Rechtfertigung verlangen würde ..
> Aber wenn du davon sprichst, dass dir etwas "versprochen" wird, mit nem Trailer, dann geh ich halt darauf ein, weil es eigentlich nicht so ist.
> 
> Ich mag auch super Grafik und wenns so aussieht, wie im Trailer, dann super - aber wenn nicht, dann bin ich halt nicht wirklich davon enttäuscht, weil mir eben im Voraus schon bewusst ist, dass eben eigentlich nur Werbung ist.


´
So sieht es aus,  und mal ehrlich, Wenn ihr eine Flasche Meister Proper kauft, erwartet ihr dann auch, dass ein räudiger Glatzkopf aus der Flasche gehüpft kommt, der euch dann die Bude putzt?


----------



## CryPosthuman (14. Februar 2016)

Worrel schrieb:


> Ach, es ist eine "offensichtliche Tatsache", daß die NSA nichts Besseres zu tun hat, als PC Spielern das Spielen bestimmter Titel zu unterbinden? ...



Der Spruch mit der NSA war doch nur plakativ. Es geht einfach ums verdammte Prinzip der grundsätzlichen Überwachung des Systems. Das der NSA die Spiele scheiß egal ist, denk ich mir... aber dass es tatsächlich Leute gibt, die hier ihre Ignoranz auch noch mit Stolz präsentieren, finde ich echt traurig.


----------



## CryPosthuman (14. Februar 2016)

Bonkic schrieb:


> klär uns auf!
> ich bin offenbar auch blind gegenüber dieser "offensichtlichen tatsache".



OK, vielleicht hast du es ja nicht mitbekommen, aber, dass Win10 seine komplette Telemetrie und alles was auf dem System passiert an MS weitergibt, ist kein Geheimnis.
Es gibt Leute die das nicht wollen...


----------



## Gandalf1107 (14. Februar 2016)

CryPosthuman schrieb:


> Mit Win10 exklusiven Spielen gibts jetzt auch PC vs. PC.... :/
> Bin gespannt, wie das sein wird, wenn die ersten PCler ein Spiel nicht spielen können, weil sie der NSA nicht die Tür aufmachen wollen.



Denen braucht man die Tür gar nicht mehr auf zu machen, die stecken eh schon jedem im Arsch.


----------



## Jogo1980 (14. Februar 2016)

Worrel schrieb:


> Und die ermittelt man ... wie?
> Und jetzt sag nicht "mit Doktortiteln" oder ähnliches, denn "Dr." sind ja auch Christian Pfeiffer und Frauke Petry.



Du beginnst mit einem nicht bierernst gemeinten Spruch und garnierst ihn online mit einem lachenden Smiley.
Nun wartest du bis dieser Spruch zitiert wird und schaust ob Jemand ihn ernst genommen und Diskussionsbedarf hat.
Dies ist jedoch ein Ausschlussverfahren und du kannst den ersten streichen und machst weiter bis am Ende die Elite bleibt und die Diskussion beginnen kann.


----------



## Worrel (14. Februar 2016)

CryPosthuman schrieb:


> Der Spruch mit der NSA war doch nur plakativ. Es geht einfach ums verdammte Prinzip der grundsätzlichen Überwachung des Systems. Das der NSA die Spiele scheiß egal ist, denk ich mir... aber dass es tatsächlich Leute gibt, die hier ihre Ignoranz auch noch mit Stolz präsentieren, finde ich echt traurig.


Daß die NSA derart massiv Spiele sperren würde, daß sich da 2 Lager bilden, die sich analog zu "PC vs Konsole" in Diskussionen bekriegen, ist - tut mir leid - hohlbirniger Schwachsinn mit Null Relation zur Realität.
Und wenn man das sagt, ist man nicht zwangsläufig ignorant gegenüber "offensichtlichen Tatsachen", die rein gar nichts mit der getätigten Aussage zu tun haben.


----------



## CryPosthuman (14. Februar 2016)

Worrel schrieb:


> Daß die NSA derart massiv Spiele sperren würde, daß sich da 2 Lager bilden, die sich analog zu "PC vs Konsole" in Diskussionen bekriegen, ist - tut mir leid - hohlbirniger Schwachsinn mit Null Relation zur Realität.
> Und wenn man das sagt, ist man nicht zwangsläufig ignorant gegenüber "offensichtlichen Tatsachen", die rein gar nichts mit der getätigten Aussage zu tun haben.



OK, zum Verständnis. Win10 hat exklusive Titel. Es gibt Leute, die Win10 aus bekannten Gründen nicht wollen. In wiefern Teilt das nicht das PC lager? (In Anbetracht dessen, dass Win10 und Win7/8/8.1 im ~50-50 Verhältnis stehen, ist die Spaltung sogar am Extrempunkt)
Es war jetzt nicht so gedacht, dass ihr euch alle am Spurch mit der NSA aufhängt. Das sollte stellvertretend für die ganze Privatsphären-Problematik mit Win10 sein...


----------



## Bonkic (14. Februar 2016)

CryPosthuman schrieb:


> OK, vielleicht hast du es ja nicht mitbekommen, aber, dass Win10 seine komplette Telemetrie und alles was auf dem System passiert an MS weitergibt, ist kein Geheimnis.
> Es gibt Leute die das nicht wollen...



dann sollen sie es abschalten.
allerdings ist in der tat paranoid, dahinter spionage zu vermuten, aber das fass möchte ich wirklich nicht schon wieder aufmachen.


----------



## luki0710 (14. Februar 2016)

Bonkic schrieb:


> dann soll sie es abschalten.
> allerdings ist in der tat paranoid dahinter spionage zu vermuten, aber das fass möchte ich wirklich nicht schon wieder aufmachen.


Nein ist es nicht. Google macht das wirklich nur der Werbung halber, aber warum sollte MS auf hohe Geldsumme der Verkäufe UND der Daten verzichten, und das stattdessen einen aufzwingen?


----------



## Worrel (14. Februar 2016)

CryPosthuman schrieb:


> OK, zum Verständnis. Win10 hat exklusive Titel. Es gibt Leute, die Win10 aus bekannten Gründen nicht wollen. In wiefern Teilt das nicht das PC lager? [...]
> Es war jetzt nicht so gedacht, dass ihr euch alle am Spurch mit der NSA aufhängt. Das sollte stellvertretend für die ganze Privatsphären-Problematik mit Win10 sein...


Die aber - wie du gerade dargelegt hast - überhaupt nichts mit der Windows 10 Exklusivität und damit der Lagerbildung zu tun hat.


----------



## Worrel (14. Februar 2016)

luki0710 schrieb:


> Nein ist es nicht. Google macht das wirklich nur der Werbung halber, aber warum sollte MS auf hohe Geldsumme der Verkäufe UND der Daten verzichten, und das stattdessen einen aufzwingen?


Wieso sollte Google denn darauf verzichten?


----------



## MichaelG (14. Februar 2016)

Ganz einfach. Mit jedem BS-Wechsel war man über kurz oder lang gezwungen upzugraden. Das ist nicht erst seit WIN 10 neu. Das gabs schon zu DOS-Zeiten. Ich kenne z.B. kein aktuelles Spiel was z.B. noch über WIN 95, 98, ME, Vista oder XP läuft. Und WIN 8 ist im Prinzip auch nur ein WIN 7,5. Demzufolge ist man eh irgendwann gezwungen auf WIN 10 zu upgraden (spätestens dann wenn DX12 Standard wird und DX 12 gibts nur für WIN 10.

Und daß MS seinen Support verschlanken will und es für MS einfacher ist nur 1 BS-Grundversion zu bedienen statt von XP bis hin zu WIN 10 mal eben parallel 5 verschiedene BS mit zig verschiedenen Sub-Varianten (Home Premium, Professional, Enterprise etc.) ist irgendwo auch nachvollziehbar.


----------



## luki0710 (14. Februar 2016)

Worrel schrieb:


> Wieso sollte Google denn darauf verzichten?


Weil man Google nicht kaufen kann. Android kostet auch was. Das Alcatel irgendwas mit Firefox OS ist günstiger (gewesen) als mit Android.


Viele Spiele laufen übrings noch über Vista. Vista ist die schlechte Version von Win7.
Man hätte auch das beliebte Win7 mit DX12 versorgen können, hätte man gewollt. Das hätte man (XP), 7 und 8 (sind eingendlich auch fast gleich) gehabt. Sparta und Contra hätte es als optionales Update gegeben und gut ist


----------



## Worrel (14. Februar 2016)

luki0710 schrieb:


> Weil man Google nicht kaufen kann. Android kostet auch was. Das Alcatel irgendwas mit Firefox OS ist günstiger (gewesen) als mit Android.


Entschuldigung, ich hatte mich unklar ausgedrückt:
Wenn bei MS vermutet darauf hingewiesen wird, daß die ja die Daten der User verkaufen *könnten *- wieso dann bei Google behaupten, daß *die *das ja nur wegen der Werbung machen?



> Vista ist die schlechte Version von Win7.


Und *warum *soll Vista schlecht gewesen sein? Die pure Tatsache, daß es einen *Nachfolger *gibt, kann man ja nicht ernsthaft als Argument gelten lassen ...


----------



## luki0710 (14. Februar 2016)

Worrel schrieb:


> Und *warum *soll Vista schlecht gewesen sein? Die pure Tatsache, daß es einen *Nachfolger *gibt, kann man ja nicht ernsthaft als Argument gelten lassen ...



Rechner an -> aufgehängt o. schlechte Performance -> gleicher Rechner mit 7 -> keine Probleme.


----------



## CryPosthuman (14. Februar 2016)

Bonkic schrieb:


> dann sollen sie es abschalten.



Schön wäre es, wenn das gehen würde.. Leider scheint der Plazebo-Schalter da den ein oder anderen hinters Licht zu führen.
Der Witz ist ja, dass dieser "Abschalten-Button" effektiv keine Funktion zu haben scheint.

Spionage ist da vielleicht nicht das Ziel, aber es sind Daten, die sich zu Geld machen lassen. Auch, wenns nur zu gewinnung irgendwelcher Statistiken ist (die ja niemand direkt schadet). Dennoch hat der Nutzer kein Einfluss darauf, ob er da Daten sendet oder nicht.


----------



## CryPosthuman (14. Februar 2016)

Worrel schrieb:


> Die aber - wie du gerade dargelegt hast - überhaupt nichts mit der Windows 10 Exklusivität und damit der Lagerbildung zu tun hat.



Zwei Menschen: Beide sind leidenschaftliche Spieler, beide wollen z.B. Quantum Break spielen. Der eine hat ein Problem mit der ganzen Win10 Sache, der andere nicht.
Defakto haben wir hier zwei Lager: Win10 und Win-nicht-Win10. Der eine kann es spielen, der andere nicht.


----------



## Bonkic (14. Februar 2016)

CryPosthuman schrieb:


> Der Witz ist ja, dass dieser "Abschalten-Button" effektiv keine Funktion zu haben scheint.



über die registry ist es auch in den nicht-unternehmens-versionen möglich. 



> Spionage ist da vielleicht nicht das Ziel, aber es sind Daten, die sich zu Geld machen lassen



in erster linie sind es wohl daten, die ms helfen sollen, das produkt zu optimieren.



> Dennoch hat der Nutzer kein Einfluss darauf, ob er da Daten sendet oder nicht.



doch, hat er. siehe oben.

mal ganz ab davon, dass inzwischen auch win 7 und 8 by default telemetrie-daten sammeln.


----------



## CryPosthuman (14. Februar 2016)

Bonkic schrieb:


> über die registry ist es auch in den nicht-unternehmens-versionen möglich.



Gut wie auch immer. Btw. ist das wohl für einen großteil der Nutzer keine Option. Sind nicht alle so in der advanceden PC-Nutzung drin.^^


----------



## Worrel (14. Februar 2016)

luki0710 schrieb:


> Rechner an -> aufgehängt o. schlechte Performance -> gleicher Rechner mit 7 -> keine Probleme.


Kann ich trotz mehrjähriger Vista Nutzung in keinster Weise bestätigen.

Und wer heutzutage über Bluescreens & Co meckert, den sollte man mal mit einem Monat Windows 95/98 "beglücken" ...


----------



## Honigpumpe (14. Februar 2016)

Worrel schrieb:


> Kann ich trotz mehrjähriger Vista Nutzung in keinster Weise bestätigen.
> 
> Und wer heutzutage über Bluescreens & Co meckert, den sollte man mal mit einem Monat Windows 95/98 "beglücken" ...



95 war gut, selbst Vista lief bei mir viele Jahre ohne Abstürze. Seit einer Woche habe ich Windows 10. Bisher gefällt es mir ganz gut. Selbst meine exotische Grafikkarte auf meinem Notebook wird unterstützt. Naja, mein Brenner geht halt nicht, da braucht man wohl einen Treiber für "Matshita". Ich kenne "Matsushita", aber was zum Teufel ist denn "Matshita"?


----------



## Batze (14. Februar 2016)

Honigpumpe schrieb:


> Ich kenne "Matsushita", aber was zum Teufel ist denn "Matshita"?


Ist das gleiche und gehört zu Panasonic. Eventuell findest du hier einen Treiber. KLICK.


----------



## Joim (15. Februar 2016)

"Ich hab die Schnauze voll" davon das die PC vs Konsole Diskussion immer so ins lächerliche bzw. verharmlost wird.

Es können ja 1000 verschiedene Firmen eine Gamingplattform auf den Markt bringen.
Es geht ja eigentlich nur um 2 Dinge: Games und mit Freunden zusammen zocken.
*Was technisch kein Problem wäre, wird extra unterbunden* damit man sich (theoretisch) *2-4 mal im Grunde das gleiche kauft* nur um Spiel xy zocken zu können und/oder mit Kumpel X eine Runde zu daddeln.

Wer diesen Unfug auch nur im entferntesten gutheißt hat sie nicht mehr alle. Oder eher gesagt hat noch nie mal weiter gedacht als die oberflächlichen Kommentare "Pc/Xbox/PS/Wii ist geiler".

Der gleiche Müll fängt jetzt bei Streaming Diensten an, schön exclusive Serien das man mehrere Abos haben "muss".
In 10 Jahren brauch ich 5 Autos weil Städte Markenexklusiv sind. 5 Smartphones weil nur Apple zu Apple, Samsung zu Samsung, usw. funken kann.


Erstmal richtig darüber nachdenken bevor man solche Statements raushaut: _Und wenn dann Spiele exklusiv für Konsolen erscheinen, zeigt sich oft der verbitterte Neid. PC und Konsole könnten friedlich nebeneinander koexistieren. Und die Spieler?_


----------



## Orzhov (15. Februar 2016)

Joim schrieb:


> Wer diesen Unfug auch nur im entferntesten gutheißt hat sie nicht mehr alle. Oder eher gesagt hat noch nie mal weiter gedacht als die oberflächlichen Kommentare "Pc/Xbox/PS/Wii ist geiler".



Die Leute die Plattformexklusivität befürworten haben ein wirtschaftliches Interesse daran.


----------



## MichaelG (15. Februar 2016)

Das können dann aber nur Sony/MS sein. Weil die Firmen (Entwickler/Publisher) selber haben potentiell mehr Verkaufserfolge wenn sie ein Spiel auf allen Plattformen anbieten können (Verbreitung). Was aber sicher aufgrund fehlender Finanzkraft (wegen Portierungskosten etc.) nicht bei jedem Entwickler möglich ist.

Aus dem Grund gibt es ja die Deals, daß man die Firmen an eine bestimmte Plattform bindet. Und um eventuelle Umsatzausfälle durch keine vorhandene XBOX/PC-Fassung zu kompensieren. Und da nehmen die Entwickler dann teils wahrscheinlich lieber das (fixe) Geld von Sony/MS für den Deal als abzuschätzen, ob auf dem Markt bei einer ungehinderten Verbreitung auf alle Plattformen mehr Geld erzielbar wäre.

Im Gegenzug hat dann halt Sony oder MS (je nachdem) ein Game mehr im Portfolio was Kunden zum Kauf ihrer Konsole animieren könnte (demzufolge auch potentiell zum Kunden für XBOX-Live/PSN Plus macht, was dann erst die Einnahmen generiert.

Das ganze ist nicht Pro-Gamer sondern rein profitorientiert ausgerichtet.


----------



## Oray (15. Februar 2016)

Hallo, 

ich finde es auch echt Schade, dass sich sehr viele PC-Spieler herablassend über Konsoleros zeigen. 
Ich habe mit einem Amiga angefangen zu spielen, dann habe ich auf die Sega Mega Drive gewechselt und bin dann zum PC über und später dann auf die N64. 
Nach der 64er bin ich für mehr als ein Jahrzehnt auf dem PC geblieben nur um dann danach die PS3 zu kaufen und jetzt die PS4. 

Am PC Spiele ich fast nicht mehr ( nutze es nur noch für den Videoschnitt etc ) und muss sagen, dass ich den PC auch nicht vermisse. 
Dieses rum Geheule bezüglich Kantenglättung und Weitsicht kann ich nicht mehr hören. 

Ich finde man sollte einfach jedem das seine lassen und aufhören dauernd mit seiner dekadenten Art jedem sein Mitteilungsbedürfnis auf die Nase zu binden. 

Zocken ist das geilste! Ob am PC oder Konsolen! Es gibt keinen Unterschied !


----------

